# 1946 Paratrooper rebuild.



## MrColumbia (Jul 19, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Nice Job!*

Love that Clean "no paint" Look!  

Nice!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Help!*



carlitos60 said:


> Love that Clean "no paint" Look!
> 
> Nice!





I just acquired this!

Serial# K 41688, But Look at The Frame?

Thanks!


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 21, 2013)

paint is fully silver, will look more nice, without stickers


----------



## tailhole (Sep 28, 2013)

*great bike!*

dig those paratrooper frames and the whole concept!  Nice!


----------



## mike j (Sep 29, 2013)

*Very nice job!*

Well done Mr. Columbia. You've captured that, been to Normandy & back, look.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 8, 2013)

*My 1946 Paratrooper*

I also have a 1946 paratrooper with a compax headbadge It's a heavy weight.

The paint and chrome was bad so I put  ww2 era olive drab paint on everything.  Never have to worry about scratches, easy touch-up.


----------

